# Does the site seem faster?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We implemented some things to speed up the site over the past week. I think it has made a big difference. Can anyone else tell?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Hi Chris, I was a systems engineer. Systems literally fascinated me.

A system becomes slow so it’s tuned up and becomes faster. And then all the people who didn’t use the system because it was slow start using it again. In the retuning these people were not catered for, so it becomes slow again lol.

What you are experiencing is rightly called SUCCESS.

Bob


----------

